# Phragmipedium Early Surprise 'Kat's Song' HCC/AOS



## Djthomp28 (Mar 7, 2020)

Just recieved an HCC/AOS on the great Fox Valley Orchids cross.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 7, 2020)

Congratulations. It's a very nice quality flower!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 7, 2020)

Well deserved. That is a beauty.


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2020)

Congratulations! Outstanding culture and the photos ain't
bad either. Women rock!


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Congrats, that is a nice one.


----------



## musa (Mar 8, 2020)

Congratulations! well deserved.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 8, 2020)

Fantastic!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 9, 2020)

Nicely done! Congrats on the award.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 9, 2020)

Beautiful! Women and men rock!


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice. Great foliage too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2020)

Impressive! Looks like a healthy plant too! Congrats!


----------



## Don I (Mar 10, 2020)

Congratulations, a very good looking plant.
Don


----------



## shariea (Mar 10, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grubea (Mar 10, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2020)

Congrats. It is well grown.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 23, 2020)

Beautiful presentation!


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice three inflorescences... how long have you been growing the plant?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 24, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Nice three inflorescences... how long have you been growing the plant?


About 4 years. I purchased it as a seedling, and it has been a strong grower.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 25, 2020)

Congratulations! Beautifully flowered and well grown plant.


----------



## jht.orchids (Mar 26, 2020)

Great Phrag. Well done.


----------



## mwong9440 (Apr 26, 2020)

If you drop temperature before blooming, will color intensify? 
Nevertheless lovely flower.

Profile pic is incan treasure n spiked in winter months and is 2x darker than previous blooming.


----------

